# Keeping it simple



## Dicci (Feb 9, 2015)

I've been tinkering with espresso for the last 6 months or so, constantly checking grind size, tamping, input, output etc. and getting a bit obsessed with the whole thing. Due to a postal f$_€ up, the only beans I had in the house this morning were some green Nicaragua finca el bosque. So, I chucked some in the popcorn popper, roasted and cooled them, ground them and brewed them up in a caffetierre. The whole process took me about half an hour and the result........the most satisfying cup of coffee I've had in a long time!


----------

